# Sacrococcygeal joint injection



## laurijean (Jun 23, 2017)

My Provider did a coccyx joint injection and I can not find the correct CPT code. The Dx code is M53.3 (sacrococcygeal disorder) He coded 20604 and I can not bill that code with the diagnosis code M53.3. It is not 64450 and he said it is not 62323. what code can I use? 
Documentation 
Reason for Appointment 
1. Coccyx pain 


Assessments 
1. Sacrococcygeal disorders, not elsewhere classified - M53.3 (Primary), Sacrococcygeal joint injection performed today with ultrasound guidance for coccyx pain. Had a periarticular injection performed a few weeks ago without much benefit. He has continued pain at the tip of the sacrum. He wants to explore all options before considering surgery on the spondylolisthesis at the lower lumbar spine. He has tenderness over the sacrococcygeal joint. With ultrasound guidance I advanced a 25-gauge needle using a cephalad to caudal approach into the sacrococcygeal joint. 6 mg Celestone and 1 cc 2% lidocaine injected


----------



## littlelora (Jun 28, 2017)

Since he says he injected in the joint, I'd look at your 20605, 20610 codes. We bill 20610 for SI joint injections, so that may be the best route to take.


----------



## luhre (Jun 28, 2017)

*Codind Data Analyst, CPC*

sent in error


----------



## luhre (Jun 28, 2017)

*Coding Data Analyst, CPC*

We use 20605 for a Sacrococcygeal joint injection.  Also, we use 27096 for an SI joint injection, which includes image guidance.


----------



## Rmjohann (May 23, 2018)

*the correct code for SI injections*



littlelora said:


> Since he says he injected in the joint, I'd look at your 20605, 20610 codes. We bill 20610 for SI joint injections, so that may be the best route to take.



the correct code for a SI injection is 27096 not 20610.


----------

